

Tell HN -- Indian Startup Hiring Techies - sudheendrach

Hello HN folks!<p>We are Exotel (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exotel.in) trying to build a good cloud telephony solution for Indian SMEs and have over 500 paying customers. We do a lot of cool core infrastructure &#x2F; distributed-systems work (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exotel.in&#x2F;engineering) to make sure that our customers phone lines are up and running all the time (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.exotel.in).<p>Currently our tech stack is built on PHP, Java, Ruby, JS, Node.js and JQuery. We use MySQL, Redis, Cassandra as data stores, ElasticSearch for search and Beanstalkd for queuing.<p>Looking to hire:<p>-- Software Engineers (all levels) for our tech&#x2F;infra and product teams<p>-- DevOps Engineers<p>-- FrontEnd Engineer<p>-- UI Designer<p>If you are interested in non-tech then we are hiring Sales Associates, Customer Success Managers.<p>How to apply -- Our careers page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;exotel.in&#x2F;about&#x2F;careers) is best place, I&#x27;m at sudheendra@exotel.in happy to answer all your queries.
======
arkokoley
Are you hiring Freshers? Or people with under One year of job experience?

~~~
sudheendrach
Years of experience doesn't matter as long as the candidate has built
something and is a fast learner. We have hired freshers in the past. So, feel
free to ping me sudheendra@exotel.in

------
erekel
I'll stick to my 51 LPA thanks.

~~~
sudheendrach
Great!

